# Fingerprints and police check - Canada immigration



## jeng2jeng (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi All,

I was wondering you anyone can advise. I am currently in process of applying for PR status in Canada where my husband currently resides. I am currently in the UK. I have already requested for my police checks however I only just realised that I may have to submit my fingerprints, can you advise whether anyone else from the UK had to do this and whether your family members (i.e. my parents and brother who are not coming with me) require a police check and fingerprints also.

Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Are you doing a Spousal application? Have you been asked to do fingerprints or are you just assuming that? Your brother and parents do not need to do police checks and provide fingerprints.


----------



## jeng2jeng (Aug 7, 2014)

*Fingerprints*

Hi, thank you for your post. Yes I am applying for spousal immigration from outside of canada and I read on the cic website under the Police check section that I need a set of fingerprints. Wondering whether I need to have this done to send in with my application or wait till they request it?

Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

What is your citizenship, UK or elsewhere?


----------



## jeng2jeng (Aug 7, 2014)

I am a British Citizen so I will be applying from outside of Canada


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

UK Citizens do not need to provide fingerprints.


----------

